# Recipe Request - Bo Friberg's Danish Dough



## sara from texas (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking for Bo Friberg's Danish dough recipe from The Professional Pastry Chef. Unfortunately, my copy of his book is in storage half way across the world, and am hoping someone could pass the recipe along.

Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Sara,

  I only have the advanced here at home. I'm sure I have Gisslens if that helps.

Jeff


----------



## sara from texas (Mar 19, 2011)

If advanced doesn't have a recipe, then Gisslens would help. Thanks!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have it....Bo was my pastry instructor way back when.... I'll grab the book out in a bit..


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Danish Pastry Dough

12 pounds, 8 oz

1 quart cold water

8 eggs

4 pounds cold margarine

4 ounces fresh compressed yeast

8 ounces granulated sugar

1 tablespoon salt

4 pounds, 8 ounces bread flour (approx)

4 ounces softened margarine

1 tablespoon ground cardamom

Mix the water and eggs, then refrigerate the mixture and the flour for at least one hour before making the dough.

Shape the cold margarine into a 10" square and place in the refrigerator. It should be firm and cold, but not hard when the dough is ready.

Dissolve the yeast in the water egg mixture. Stir in salt and sugar.

Reserve a handful of the flour and mix in the remainder. Add the softened margarine and enough of the reserved flour to make a soft, sticky dough.

Place the dough on a floured table and shape into a 14" square.

Place the chilled margarine square diagonally on the dough so that there are four dough triangles showing. Fold the triangles in toward the center and seal in the margarine.

Roll the dough as carefully and evenly as possible into a rectangle, 30x20 inches. Use plenty of flour to prevent the dough sticking to the table and rolling pin.

Give the dough two single turns in succession, the dough does not need to rest between turns.

Cover and refrigerate for 30 minutes.

Roll the dough to the same size as before and make two additional single turns. Carefully place the dough on a sheet pan and refrigerate covered for 30 minutes.

Roll the dough out to about 1/2 inch thick, cover with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator or freezer, depending on how hot the room is where you are working. The dough should chill for at least 30 minutes.

Make up the danish according to the individual recipes and let the pieces rise until half doubled in volume.

Bear claws bake at 410, butter horns 425, twist 425.

Let me know if you need any of the filling recipes....


----------



## sara from texas (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks chefbuba! Much appreciated!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## patpastrychef (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Chef:

 I've been looking for Bo Frigerg's Boston Cream Pie recipe. I know his Pastry Cream recipe for this cake must be different from the run of the mill recipes out there in print form and online. Do you have the recipe at all? It appears the Books are difficult to obtain.

Pat


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Pat,

Chef Fribergs books are usually available on Ebay.

In fact I snagged Pastry and Advanced for one of my employees today. Around 85. free shipping for both.

I know I saw some left, maybe a little higher price.

HTH

panini


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the pastry cream recipe from the book... There is not a BCP recipe.

2 qts milk

2 vanilla beans, split

     or

2 tsp extract

5 oz corn starch

1 lb granulated sugar

1 tsp salt

6 eggs

Milk and vanilla in heavy bottom pot, bring to boil

add eggs to dry, wisk until smooth

Temper egg mixture, return to medium heat stirring constantly until mixture comes to a boil and thickens.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Margarine? Why margarine?


----------



## patpastrychef (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Chef:
Thanks for the Pastry Cream Recipe ... just as I thought it is different from the run of the mill recipes out there. I do look forward to making the Boston Cream Pie ... I've located his books and can now order both of his landmark texts on Pastry.

Thanks again for your prompt reponse.

Pat


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I'm gonna BUMP this on behalf of _*blwilson2039*_'s question.

Why would you ever want to use margarine in a recipe like this? Margarine is yucky stuff. I read somewhere that margarine will make you sterile.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

From the book..... "Margarine is used for this dough because the light and flaky texture is more important than the butter flavor. Because the fat and the dough need to be at the same consistency to give the best layered structure, and margarine has a higher melting point than butter, margarine is preferable with such a soft dough."


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. That may be all well and good I guess, but I only follow recipes supported by Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thanks ChefBubba,

I didn't know what Ice meant by bump.

blwilson is a profession Pastry Chef. So I didn't know if the post was bogus.

A lot of times I can't tell if someone is being sarcastic or funny.

Ice might not know. But margarine is very common in the bakery. We're not talking about the stuff you buy in the Grocery store.

What's used is commercial Bakers Margarine.

Ice. Margarine has developed greatly over the last ten yrs or so. It is actually not bad for you at all. no trans. colestrol, vegetable, etc.

Bubba is correct. it also make laminating much more easier and consistant, good plasticity and a good bump in the oven.

It's good for danish because it's Kosher and healthier then other fats. The danish usually has spice in the dough. for unflavored dough, puff, butter is used.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Well thank you for all those good points. I "bump"ed the thread because it was 4 days since the question was asked, and I wanted to bring it back. I really wanted the answer too. There is an entire group of ingredients that, for my own personal reasons, I won't use. Margarine is in that group. I just don't like margarine. If things have changed since my original bias, then I am willing to listen. Both the answers I got were interesting.

_You do know that my AB wisecrack was in jest?_


----------



## shuckapeafarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a professional chef with emphasis on Pastry Chef. I do have Bo Fribergs book but I have the French Master recipe which in my personal opinion, is a much better recipe. Butter is the key to a superb danish, croissant, or puff pastry dough! Technique would be still yet another key source to producing the light flaky dough. I generally have a policy of not sharing these recipes however, I will make this exception.

6#              Bread Flour  (Mondako or similar)

3#              Cake Flour

2 oz           Salt

1#-3 oz      Grandulated Sugar (fine)

10             Large Eggs

4 oz          Compressed Yeast

2 qts         Whole Milk

1#             Butter softened

 2 - 2# 8 oz Blocks of Butter (COLD)

This is a commercial yield recipe. You will need to reduce it for home use volume, probably 1/4 the recipe.

In a 20 Qt mixer, mix 1/3 of the milk (80F) to the yeast and allow to bloom

Then add all dry ingredients but do NOT mix

Add remaining milk and all eggs

Mix on 1st speed for about 5 minutes using dough hook

Now put on 2nd speed and add softened butter and mix for about another 5 minutes

Scrape sides of bowl and continue to mix on 3rd speed 7-10 minutes

Let dough rest 30 minutes.

Now soften the two 2# 8 oz Butter Blocks but keeping them cold using the paddle attachment.

Form into two square blocks 2# 8 oz each.

Now roll out each piece of dough about 3/4 of an inch and place a butter block in the center and folding over both 1/3's toward the center.

Now level out the dough with a rolling pin and refrigerate 30 minutes marking the open end of the dough with a knife or finger impression

After 30 minutes, turn the dough 90 degrees from the first marks and fold 1/3-1/3-1/3 again marking the end of the dough

Refrigerate another 30 minutes, now taking the dough and repeating the folding step. This is what we refer to as a THREE FOLD DOUGH

If you are fortunate to possess a sheeter, the job is extremly easier! If not, it's the OLD METHOD and a little armstrong.

After you have completed the three fold  refrigerate 1 hour and then make up your favorite danish!

In the professional bakery we have rotary ovens that are always at 400F for everything we bake. As for the home baker, you will have to stand vigilant over your oven to assure you don't over bake!

Hope you enjoy this recipe. I received it while trainning with a French Master Chef during my education years and have used it for many years since.


----------

